

Is Square Ruining the Starbucks Customer Experience? - jasonlgrimes
http://jasongrimes.com/post/45940936971/is-square-ruining-the-starbucks-customer-experience

======
dragonwriter
Square is, IME, ruining the customer experience pretty much everywhere it is
used in regular, fixed-premised established retail/restaurant businesses.

Its an improvement in other places, though.

